

Ask HN: Private stackoverflow.com   - nodivbyzero

Looking for open source stackoverflow.com to install in my company. Any recommendations?
======
3lackRos3
[http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/2267/stack-
exchange-...](http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/2267/stack-exchange-
clones)

~~~
nodivbyzero
Thanks a lot. I'll take a look

------
mindcrime
OSQA - [http://www.osqa.net/](http://www.osqa.net/)

